# Transfer of hatched blast



## Mertimazza (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi all I have been trying to research hatching blastocysts from fresh cycle of ICSI, I don't seem to find much on this subject it seems to be a lot about assisted hatching, on fet, I had 1 hatched blast and another very good blast transfered last week, has anyone any stories on blasts, just would like to know if it improves my chances, this is my last final go of ivf and have non frozen thanks in advice for yr replies


----------



## Mertimazza (Feb 9, 2013)

Well I have been abit silly and tested this morning 5dpt, it was a faint positve ! dont know why but i do feel pregnant which sort of made me feel like doing it, I had ohss and the dr told me it would get worse not better if I fall pregnant I was just curious as it doesn't seem to be any better than transfer day, It cant be trigger shot as it was 12 days ago.  I've decided to leave it couple of days and test again, I have so many tests to get rid of so might as well.  I have forgot what the 2ww is like and really want it over as does most of us I think


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I tested 5 days post blast transfer twice and got bfps so I'll wish you a cautious congrats   xxx


----------



## Mertimazza (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Isobel I see you have twins, but also sadly lost some too, s  must of been very hard on your heart, I happen to be a twin, would you say if the test Is true It could be multiples, also thanks for your reply, really appreciate it.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No one can say for sure honey but looks like you have some strong hcg going on in there so who knows!! With my twins (my children) the nurse did the hpt and said she thought it was twins from how strong the test was   when we had our first scan there were 3 sacs but only 2 heart beats (these were the days when they let us have 3 put back despite only being young!)
I'll be keeping a look out to see what you see at your scan! Good luck xx


----------



## Mertimazza (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Isobel did another test today and its still positive , so im 7 dpt , the line is a lot stronger so I don't believe it's the trigger shot as it was 14 days ago now , gonna get my bloods done Wednesday to confirm it x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Woo hoo congrats  I'm looking forward to hearing what your bloods come out at   xx


----------



## Mertimazza (Feb 9, 2013)

Well I had my beta test today and am happy to say I'm PREGNANT , the level was 177, got offered another one next week but think I'm gonna leave it now till scan week comm 11th March x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

March will soon be here


----------



## Mertimazza (Feb 9, 2013)

Scan tomorrow , it has seemed to come round quick, will update you tomorrow xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Bet you're so excited. Let me know how it's gone when you get home....  xxxx good luck xxxx


----------



## Mertimazza (Feb 9, 2013)

Well I can confirm I'm having TWINS, Isobel any advice would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow!!!   I'm so pleased for you... Well we did suspect didn't we!!! Xxx Congratulations xxx


----------



## Mertimazza (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes we did, just shows you should always believe in your instincts , husband is away working so wasn't there with me today, he had to go for lie Down when I told him, this pregnancy is so high risk now, with all my health problems and age, gonna take it easy. My mum was very happy as I'm a twin she has lots of experience to pass on x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry I was at work last night when you posted so couldn't get back to you. Aww that's so nice for you and your mum with you being a twin    yes you'll have to really take care of yourself now. My pregnancy with my twins was a doddle but I was 23   make sure you stay in touch, it would be lovely to share this journey with you xxx


----------



## Mertimazza (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Isobel I would really like that, I have been on the other forums but they move so quick I can't keep up with everyone, didn't sleep great but my head was still spinning from the news, I'm feeling really good today so have got loads of housework done, am at diabetic anti natal clinic this afternoon, can't wait to tell my midwife the news xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I bet your heads spinning   do you feel like you're showing yet too?  I did but it was from about 13 weeks when I got up and suddenly thought "Wow where did that bump come from?!"  hope you're feeling ok? Xx


----------



## Mertimazza (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Isobel just an update from me, I had another scan Thursday and both babies are doing well, I'm now 9 weeks 4 days got another scan in two weeks, cant believe I'm showing already but this is my second pregnancy and of course I'm carrying twins, m feeling pretty good when I wake but by lunch time the nausea hits me and it goes down hill from their, although I was expecting it to be worse as there are two, I've just registered on te Tampa website, did u use it? If you've got any advice or tips to share I would love to hear them . Speak soon xx


----------

